# Macmini 3,1 - FreeBSD 9.3-PRERELEASE x86 - reboots



## trev (May 31, 2014)

Since recompiling the world and kernel for FreeBSD 9.3-PRERELEASE x86, my Macmini (hardware version 3,1) started rebooting anywhere from 20 minutes to 20 hours later. This also happens with the non-customised GENERIC kernel without my ASMC patches for Macmini 3,1 hardware.

The previous, rock solid, 9.2-STABLE version that was running on the Macmini was from early February 2014.

I have since reverted to svn revision 260127 from 31 December and all has been reboot free for the last week.

(If I find time, and bearing in mind this is my main computer, I'll try to narrow down which revision caused the issue.)


----------



## trev (Jun 10, 2014)

All good up to FreeBSD 9.2-STABLE #1 r262706 at least. Continuing to rebuild revisions...


----------



## trev (Jun 11, 2014)

FreeBSD 9.3-PRERELEASE #2 r265736 causes random reboots.


----------



## pkubaj (Jun 11, 2014)

Are you sure it's http://svnweb.freebsd.org/base/stable/9 ... rev=265736? The only change is bumping versions of manual pages from 9.2 to 9.3. If that causes random reboots, it should happen on every computer with 9.3-PRERELEASE after 265736.


----------



## wblock@ (Jun 11, 2014)

Likely something between r262706 and r265736.  The classic but slow method to find the problem is bisecting it.  Pick a revision halfway between the two, check it out, rebuild.  If the problem still exists, pick another revision halfway between it and the last known good point.  Keep repeating until the problem is located.


----------



## trev (Jun 12, 2014)

FreeBSD 9.2-STABLE #4 r264221 also causes random spontaneous reboots. Continuing with rebuilds...

@wblock@ - yes, that's exactly what I'm in the process of doing, painful as it is.


----------



## trev (Jun 14, 2014)

FreeBSD 9.2-STABLE #5 r263463 still causing spontaneous random reboots. Rebuilding continues...

FreeBSD 9.2-STABLE #6 r263084 also causing spontaneous random reboots. Rebuilding continues...


----------



## trev (Jun 19, 2014)

FreeBSD 9.2-STABLE #0 r262895 has been stable without spontaneous reboots for the last 5 days. 

So the breakage is somewhere between r262895 and r263084. Getting closer ...

[Edit: Fixed revision numbers for breakage range]


----------



## trev (Jun 29, 2014)

FreeBSD 9.2-STABLE #0 r262989 has been stable without spontaneous reboots for the last 4.5 days. 

Looks like the breakage is somewhere between r262989 and r263084. Getting ever closer ...


----------



## trev (Jul 6, 2014)

FreeBSD 9.2-STABLE #0 r263050 has been stable without spontaneous reboots for the last 5.5 days.

Looks like the breakage is somewhere between r263050  and r263084 (34 revisions left). Unfortunately I can't go any further for a week or so.


----------



## trev (Aug 11, 2014)

FreeBSD 9.2-STABLE #0 r263067 has been stable without spontaneous reboots for the last month. (Testing delayed by parental death.)

Looks like the breakage is somewhere between r263067 and r263084 (17 revisions left to test).


----------



## trev (Sep 9, 2014)

FreeBSD 9.2-STABLE #0 r263075 i386 suffered spontaneous reboots.

Looks like the breakage is somewhere between r263067 and r263075 (Just 8 revisions left ... now testing r263071).


----------



## trev (Dec 4, 2014)

FreeBSD 9.2-STABLE #0 r263071 i386 has been stable without spontaneous reboots for the last couple of months.

The breakage must now be between r263071 and r263075+1 (r263075 is broken). Is this close enough for someone to check what revision might be causing the spontaneous reboots? (Having lost a day's worth of my email spool last time t rebooted without warning, I've been more hesitant in testing revisions.)


----------



## trev (Feb 10, 2015)

```
svn diff -r 263071:263075 --summarize http://svn0.us-west.FreeBSD.org/base/stable/9
```

yields:

M  http://svn0.us-west.freebsd.org/base/stable/9/sys/dev/usb/quirk/usb_quirk.c
MM  http://svn0.us-west.freebsd.org/base/stable/9/sys/dev/usb/wlan/if_run.c
M  http://svn0.us-west.freebsd.org/base/stable/9/sys/dev
M  http://svn0.us-west.freebsd.org/base/stable/9/sys

So it looks like my rebooting problem is changes to the run0: firmware RT3071 ver. 0.33 loaded wireless network device. Is that a fair assumption?


----------

